# New Budget PC: 35k



## Rahul003 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi All,

I am looking for a new desktop PC. Below mentioned are my requirements. Please suggest the best configuration.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: IBM Infosphere suite(IBM InfoSphere DataStage InfoSphere DataStage85),Labview2010,Oracle 11g, 1080 HD movies


2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:35k (may be expandable)

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Not now.. may be in future.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Windows server 2008 and Windows 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: I have 1TB WD external Hard drive, so anything from 250 gb and above will be good.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Will reuse old one

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Monitor, keyboard and mouse.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: This week

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: No, but I know a friend who is a good assembler. 

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: New Delhi

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:I am not bothered about gaming , configuration must be able to support my professional softwares (IBM Datastage 8.5, Oracle 11g, VMware) for development purpose and should be able to play HD movies. I will prefer to buy i5-2500k.


Thanks

Rahul


----------



## the_conqueror (Apr 29, 2012)

Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3R @ 11k
Intel Core i5 2500k @ 13k
Gskill RipjawsX 4 GB ddr3 1600 Mhz @ 1.5k
Zotac GT 520 @ 2k
Nzxt source elite 210 @ 2.3k
Corsair GS500 @ 3.5k
Cooler Master Hyper 212 evo @ 2k
WD Caviar Blue 250 GB @ 3.5k
Left the speakers and ups(don't know enough about them and they are out of your budget). BTW, if possible, go for Gigabyte GA-Z68Xp-ud3p or asus maximus iv gene z, because ud3r is not a good overclocker. It'll cost 2k more. But I'll suggest you to give up the idea of OCing and going with the config below which is much faster.

If you don't wanna overclock, then go for this:
Intel DH67CL(b3) @ 5k
Intel core i7 2600 @ 16k
Gskill RipjawsX 4 GB ddr3 1600 Mhz @ 1.5k
Zotac GT 520 @ 2k
Nzxt source elite 210 @ 2.3k
Corsair CX430V2 @ 2.5k
WD caviar blue 250 gb @ 3.5k

This rig would be much faster and you can squeeze in good speakers and ups also.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 29, 2012)

*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	Intel Core i5-2400	10850
Motherboard	Intel DH67CL	5640
GPU	SAPPHIRE HD 5670	4200
RAM	G.Skill 4GB DDR3	1150
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	CM Elite 310	1650
PSU	Corsair CX430 V2	2450
Speakers	Altec Lancing BXR1221	1100
UPS	APC 600VA	2100
Total		34550


----------



## Cilus (Apr 29, 2012)

The kind of applications you have mentioned are heavily CPU dependent and a multi-core CPU is very much recommended. Also 8 GB ram is I guess the best option here.

Here is my suggestion:-

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 9K
ASUS M5A88-M @ 5.4K
Corsair 4GB X 2 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 2.2K
WD Blue 500 GB @ 4.3K
Corsair CX 430V2 @ 2.2K
LG 22X DVD Writer @ 0.85K
CM Elite 310 @ 1.65K
APC 600VA @ 2K
Altec Lancing BXR1221 @ 1.1K
Gigabyte HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5 @ 6.4K


Total: 35.1K. 
You don't need a Core i5 2500K as you're not gonna use it for gaming. Applications you have mentioned can't be benefited much from Overclocking. On the other hand a 6 core Phenom II can really help here.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 29, 2012)

^^Will OP need such a GPU? Isn't it better to save some bucks there and get a better PSU & Cabinet?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 29, 2012)

^^ Update the rig then as you wish


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 30, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^Will OP need such a GPU? Isn't it better to save some bucks there and get a better PSU & Cabinet?



Why will he need a better PSU if he cuts on GPU? cx430v2 is more than enough for his config & purpose. Instead if the money saved from downgrading GPU is put into CPU, then his productivity would increase more IMO.

The apps which he intend to use are heavily CPU demanding.

@Cilus, won't be i7-2600 here better than phenom 1090T? If he can skip OCn, then a H67 will suffice, alongwith an i7-2600.


----------



## Rahul003 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for nice rig.. Sorry missed out mentioning , I am going to use old Speakers, having APC 300V will it suffice or APC600V is a must, I am not in for Gaming , can I skip GPU for now ?? 

I have googled and came across power consumption ADM processers is more as compare to intel ones, Is it true? If yes do I need to go for better PSU and Cabinet ?


Thanks 

Rahul


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 30, 2012)

600VA will offer 4-5min backup. 300VA will cause it to get turned off instantly.

yes, you may skip GPU and instead go for a bigger cabinet + a cooler. and add a HD6450 if you can. 880G (the motherboard's chipset) will easily handle 1080p video playback but still a 6450 @ 2.5k will add lower load from processor.


----------



## Rahul003 (Apr 30, 2012)

Sam said:


> 600VA will offer 4-5min backup. 300VA will cause it to get turned off instantly.
> 
> yes, you may skip GPU and instead go for a bigger cabinet + a cooler. and add a HD6450 if you can. 880G (the motherboard's chipset) will easily handle 1080p video playback but still a 6450 @ 2.5k will add lower load from processor.



Hi Sam,

Thanks for your input.. I am novice at H/W stuff  .. Can you suggest a better cabinet and cooler. 

@ Cilus :-My brother is gaming enthusiast, and a big AMD fan, he has gone through few thread and modified your configuration and came up with :

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T 	9000
Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3	6600
Corsair 4GB X 2 1333 MHz DDR3	2200
WD Caviar Green 1 TB 	5500
Corsair CX 430V2 	2200
LG 22X DVD Writer 	850
CM Elite 310 	1650
APC 600VA 	2000
Zotac GT 240 1 GB GDDR5 	3300
Total	33300

Please suggest weather above configuration will hold good for future prospects? Still 1.7 k left suggest if any upgrade is required.


As suggested by Sujay , will i7-2600 with H67 will give better performance? 


Thanks

Rahul


----------



## Cilus (Apr 30, 2012)

The configuration is very good, especially the motherboard. But that is a enthusiastic motherboard and recommended if you are going to overclock a lot, like 4.2 GHz+. Otherwise the motherboard, I have suggested will do fine.

For HDD,  if you are going for WD, then make sure you are getting the WD Blue. Green HDDs are reported to have several issues.

The Graphics card can be updated, get HD 5670 512 MB GDDR5 at 4.2K. It is almost twice faster than GT 240.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 30, 2012)

Rahul003 said:


> Can you suggest a better cabinet and cooler.



*Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO Cooler* & Nzxt source Elite.




Rahul003 said:


> As suggested by Sujay , will i7-2600 with H67 will give better performance?



Cilus, please reply here.


----------



## the_conqueror (Apr 30, 2012)

Rahul003 said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Thanks for your input.. I am novice at H/W stuff  .. Can you suggest a better cabinet and cooler.
> 
> ...



Core i7 2600+h67 board will outperform even the overclocked 1090T. So, go for core i7 2600+ intel DH67CL(B3). You won't regret it.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 30, 2012)

With 1.7K left , you could buy a HD 5670 Graphic CARD


----------



## Cilus (Apr 30, 2012)

I know in gaming, Sandybridge processors are simply unbeatable. But don't know you guys are aware or not, a 4.2 GHz Phenom II 1090T performs closer to a nehalem based 6 core 990X processor which is slightly faster than 2600. Now priced at 9K + a 2k Cooler =11K can touch the performance of a 17K processor when overclocked.... I'll go with the 9K processor if I have limited budget.
Check the guru3d review of 1090T


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 30, 2012)

@the_conqueror : i7-2600 + DH67CL ~ 22.7k
1090T + GA-970-UD3 ~ 15.7k

Obviously the former performs better, but check the price difference too. If you can suggest a balanced configuration with it then it'll be great


----------



## Rahul003 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello Friends

I am finalizing on this configuration. Please suggest any outlet in Nehru Place, New Delhi which is reliable and gives competitive prices.

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T 
Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3
Corsair 4GB X 2 1333 MHz DDR3
WD Caviar Blue 1 TB 
Corsair CX 430V2 
LG 22X DVD Writer 
CM Elite 310/Nzxt source Elite
APC 600VA 
Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO Cooler

Thanks
Rahul


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 30, 2012)

*SMC international* / *Cost2Cost* (some have issues with them, but their prices are better as per feedback).

And get Elite 330 instead of Elite 310 or Nzxt Source elite.


----------



## Rahul003 (Apr 30, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> *SMC international* / *Cost2Cost* (some have issues with them, but their prices are better as per feedback).
> 
> And get Elite 330 instead of Elite 310 or Nzxt Source elite.



I have explored NP today( Cost to cost and SMC also), unable to find AMD Phenom II X6 1090T and WD Caviar Blue 1 TB, price at filpkart is 9988 and 5832, can you suggest where to order online.

Every one at NP was pushing for FX 8120.. I got to know there are some issues with this processor.

Please help me out to buy finalized configuration.

Thanks
Rahul


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 30, 2012)

1090T @ 9400 *here*.

Can't find any link for 1TB blue, you can go for seagate also.


----------



## RiGOD (May 1, 2012)

Check the price of 1090T @ primeabgb.


----------



## Rahul003 (May 1, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> Check the price of 1090T @ primeabgb.



Thanks for suggestion. However unable to find both products AMD Phenom II X6 1090T and WD Caviar Blue 1 TB at Today's Cool Deal !.

Rahul



dashing.sujay said:


> 1090T @ 9400 *here*.
> 
> Can't find any link for 1TB blue, you can go for seagate also.



Thanks for inputs.. I have came to know Segate 1TB 7200rpm has issues. Is it true, they have also reduced the warranty to 1yr.

Rahul

Hi Friends,

I have bought AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 9400 from TheITwares Ecommerce. Still unable to figure out WD 1 TB Blue.. getting Western Digital 1TB Caviar Black instead ...Please suggest should I go for it?

Thanks

Rahul


----------



## RiGOD (May 1, 2012)

@Rahul003 : This is your thread buddy, and we can see your name on every post you make, so need not sign your name after every post


----------



## Rahul003 (May 1, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> @Rahul003 : This is your thread buddy, and we can see your name on every post you make, so need not sign your name after every post





Please suggest if i can go for WD Black


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 1, 2012)

WD black is a good drive, but its too costly atm, and not vfm. But if you can afford for it, then go.


----------



## Rahul003 (May 1, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> WD black is a good drive, but its too costly atm, and not vfm. But if you can afford for it, then go.



what about a Seagate hard drive in comparison to WD via performance and ruggedness.....WD 1TB Black @6800/- and Seagate 1TB @5000/-

I am getting these prices. Warranty for WD is 5 yrs and Seagate is 1 yr.


----------



## RiGOD (May 1, 2012)

I'm using Seagate 1TB for the past 1.5 years, no hiccups.


----------



## Cilus (May 1, 2012)

Same here, using one 1 tb and another 2 tb for more than 2 years.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 1, 2012)

Rahul003 said:


> what about a Seagate hard drive in comparison to WD via performance and ruggedness.....WD 1TB Black @6800/- and Seagate 1TB @5000/-
> 
> I am getting these prices. Warranty for WD is 5 yrs and Seagate is 1 yr.



Opt for the black if you can. Also you can't compare these directly.

PS: I've also been using a seagate drive from more than 5years, and its still running well.


----------



## Rahul003 (May 1, 2012)

Hello Friends

I am trying to finally get my system in place. But is facing certain issues....

1. Instead of Corsair CX430V2, i am getting Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus 460W @2300 How is it?? Please suggest. Should i go for it??

2. The CM Elite 310/ Nzxt source Elite is unavailable so i got CM Elite 350 @1800. Is it fine??

3. I have got WD 1TB Black(WD1001FALS, 32MB cache) @ 5350.


Please provide your inputs on above purchase..

Thanks in advance


----------



## the_conqueror (May 1, 2012)

Rahul003 said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I am trying to finally get my system in place. But is facing certain issues....
> 
> ...



Don't go for a cooler master extreme PSU. It has got some issues. Try to find a corsair or seasonic one. Rest is all right.


----------



## RiGOD (May 1, 2012)

CM Elite 310 available at Flipkart @ 1830.


----------



## Rahul003 (May 1, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> CM Elite 310 available at Flipkart @ 1830.



Are there any issues with CM Elite 350??



the_conqueror said:


> Don't go for a cooler master extreme PSU. It has got some issues. Try to find a corsair or seasonic one. Rest is all right.



Which model no. for the seasonic PSU i should look for??


----------



## the_conqueror (May 2, 2012)

Rahul003 said:


> Are there any issues with CM Elite 350??
> 
> 
> 
> Which model no. for the seasonic PSU i should look for??



Seasonic S12 620


----------



## Rahul003 (May 3, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> Seasonic S12 620



Thanks for Input..  ... Update on config.. 
Seasonic 620 was not available with delar, I have opted for Corsair CX600 V2, what is ur view ?

I have got CM Hyper TX3 EVO... and APC 600W


Gigabyte 970 wasn't available today.. Will be getting tomorrow... getting an option of MSI 970 and ASUS M5A97... Please provide suggestion..

Hi Guys..

Please help me out.. unable to find Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 ... I am getting ASUS M5A97.. suggest if can go for it.

Below is config bought till date:

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T 
GSkill  RipJaws 4GB X 2 1600 MHz DDR3
WD Caviar Black(32MB cache) 1 TB 
Corsair CX 600V2 
LG 22X DVD Writer 
CM Elite 350
APC 600VA 
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO Cooler.

Please do needful...
Thanks


----------



## RiGOD (May 3, 2012)

Rahul003 said:


> AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
> GSkill  RipJaws 4GB X 2 1600 MHz DDR3
> WD Caviar Black(32MB cache) 1 TB
> Corsair CX 600V2  - SeaSonic S12 II 620 (theitwares.com)
> ...



Try to get the Gigabyte board, its way better than the ones you mentioned.


----------



## Rahul003 (May 3, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> Try to get the Gigabyte board, its way better than the ones you mentioned.



Thanks for your input RiGOD.. I finally managed to get Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 , placed order with SMC International..

I have already bought below itmes ... Please suggest which are must change and which I can live with ... 

Corsair CX 600V2 
LG 22X DVD Writer 
CM Elite 350 
APC 600VA 
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO Cooler


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 3, 2012)

Everything is fine . You could have gone wid the seasonic 620 W PSU.


----------



## RiGOD (May 3, 2012)

I don't think that UPS will give you backup when proccy is OC'ed. BTW do you have a dedicated GPU?


----------



## Rahul003 (May 3, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Everything is fine . You could have gone wid the seasonic 620 W PSU.



... What to do now ... Does Corsair CX 600V2 is a bad choice ... even when I am not going for OC ... now ??


@ RiGOD : Haven't bought it yet... Planning for Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5..


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 3, 2012)

You don't need such powerful PSUs. Corsair cx430v2 will be more than enough for you.


----------



## Rahul003 (May 3, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> You don't need such powerful PSUs. Corsair cx430v2 will be more than enough for you.



I have already bought Corsair CX600v2. Do i need to replace it or should i continue with it?? How is performance of CX600v2??


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 3, 2012)

Rahul003 said:


> I have already bought Corsair CX600v2. Do i need to replace it or should i continue with it?? How is performance of CX600v2??



Better get Corsair gs600. But why you bought this one instead of 430v2 ?


----------



## Rahul003 (May 4, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Better get Corsair gs600. But why you bought this one instead of 430v2 ?



 2 days back Corsair CX430V2, wasn't available , was getting Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus 460W ... then it was suggested to go with Seasonic S12 620 or Corsair.... even Seasonic S12 620 wasn't available, in Corsair CX600V2 was available.... Is CX600 V2 bad... ?? I will try to get it changed .


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 4, 2012)

Feedbacks are not good for that.


----------



## Rahul003 (May 4, 2012)

Below is current status of config:

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T --------->	Got it
Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3	---------> Placed order
GSkill RipJaws 4GB X 2 1600 MHz DDR3 ---------> Got it ( opted for better performance and Lifetime Warranty)
WD Caviar Black 1 TB (32 Mb Cache)---------> Got it ( Using 2 WD HDD from last 5 yrs , No issues till date)
Corsair CX 600V2-------> Got it
LG 22X DVD Writer -------> 	Got it
CM Elite 350 ------->	Got it 
APC 600VA 	-------> Got it
Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 ------->	still looking for
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO Cooler ------->	Got it

Please let me know inputs on above config ... If some thing needs to get changed ...



dashing.sujay said:


> Feedbacks are not good for that.



Thanks a ton Sujay .. I will get it replaced with CS600... Please share your inputs on other config items too...


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 4, 2012)

^Its GS600. And why don't you order cx430v2 online ?


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 4, 2012)

IF available , get the 1 GB version of HD 5670 or get 1 GB version of HD 6670.


----------



## Cilus (May 4, 2012)

There is no point of getting the 1 GB version of HD 5670 by paying near to 5K as 512 MB GDDR5 is enough for these low end cards. Rather than try to get the 512 MB GDDR5 version of HD 5670. The price is around 4.2K

Similarly there are certain 2 GB DDR3 versions available for HD 6670, don't be fooled by them. Get only the 1 GB GDDR5 version which is available around 5.3K


----------



## Rahul003 (May 4, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Its GS600. And why don't you order cx430v2 online ?



Dealer is known to my bro.. We have buying products from him from past 4-5 yrs.. Always get best service  and good price too...



Cilus said:


> There is no point of getting the 1 GB version of HD 5670 by paying near to 5K as 512 MB GDDR5 is enough for these low end cards. Rather than try to get the 512 MB GDDR5 version of HD 5670. The price is around 4.2K
> 
> Similarly there are certain 2 GB DDR3 versions available for HD 6670, don't be fooled by them. Get only the 1 GB GDDR5 version which is available around 5.3K



Sorry to bother you guys .... I have been modifying my config too often.. When ever me and my bro go to Dealer he show new options... As I am novice whatever my bro suggest me I try to go with it... After your enlightening inputs I have understood, I ended up with non-reliable Higher version most of times..

Please suggest one final version of config, in view of products I have already bought and I will stick to it.

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T --------->	Got it
Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3	---------> Placed order
GSkill RipJaws 4GB X 2 1600 MHz DDR3 ---------> Got it 
WD Caviar Black 1 TB (32 Mb Cache)---------> Got it 
Corsair CX 600V2-------> Got it
LG 22X DVD Writer -------> Got it
CM Elite 350 ------->	Got it 
APC 600VA -------> Got it
Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 ------->	still looking for
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO Cooler ------->	Got it

If any changes are needed ... I will do it once for all.

Thank you to you All Guys for support and help .


----------



## Cilus (May 4, 2012)

Better pick up the HD 6670 1 GB GDDR5 from MSI (Dual Fan cooler) at 5.3K


----------



## Rahul003 (May 4, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Better pick up the HD 6670 1 GB GDDR5 from MSI (Dual Fan cooler) at 5.3K



Thanks for input... I will get it...  As suggested by Sujay... do i need to change CX600 to GS600/ Seasonic 520.....


----------



## RiGOD (May 4, 2012)

There's no doubt that SeaSonic S12 II 520 has better build quality & efficiency than either of the Corsair's mentioned. It comes with a 5 year warranty too. For you needs *CX600 is OK*. But if you're considerate about the above mentioned stuff you can go for SeaSonic.


----------



## Rahul003 (May 5, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Better pick up the HD 6670 1 GB GDDR5 from MSI (Dual Fan cooler) at 5.3K



I am getting these two online options

MSI R6670-MD1GD5 Radeon HD 6670 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready Graphic Card

MSI ATI Radeon HD 6670 1024MB DDR5 R6670-MD1GD5 Graphics Card

MSI R6670-MD1GD5 Graphic Card


some seems to be with single Fan... Please provide some detailed info... so that I can get the right product this time 


@ RiGOD : Thanks for suggestion... I will try to change it to Seasonic S12 520.


----------



## RiGOD (May 5, 2012)

^^Grab the one with dual fan from SMC.


----------



## Cilus (May 5, 2012)

Pick up the last one, one from SMCInternational. That is the dual fan version and will be good for overclocking.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 5, 2012)

Get the Dual Fan Version . It will help you better in cooling.


----------



## Rahul003 (May 5, 2012)

Thanks to All, for your inputs...I have Checked, MSI HD 6670 1 GB GDDR (Dual Fan) is not available at SMC  nor with any other Dealer at NP  .... 

Today have received GSkill RipJaws 4GB X 2 1600 MHz DDR3 via courier It is mentioned at cover and website G.SKILL-Products that it is for intel processors ... and at bottom there is a not

" ***Strongly recommendation: For AMD platform, please follow the voltage/timing as specification to stabilize your system instead of select AUTO/Default."

Can you please explain it...


----------



## Rahul003 (May 5, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Pick up the last one, one from SMCInternational. That is the dual fan version and will be good for overclocking.



Thanks guys...

I finally got Corsair GS600 PSU.....

However, I could not find MSI 6670 1 GB GDDR5 even at SMC....they all have single fan version....Card with Dual Fans is unavailable....what should i do??

Also, the GSkill RAM i got is F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL.....But the wrapper says it is specially designed for 2nd generation Intel Core Processor family and Intel Z68 & P67 platforms.....Will it not work for my AMD Processor???

Do i need to get some other version of this RAM for my processor.

Please suggest....


----------



## RiGOD (May 5, 2012)

^^If you can't find the dual fan get the single fan MSI one.

That RAM will work fine for you.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 5, 2012)

It will Definitely Work Friend.


----------



## Rahul003 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for your clarifications... Please suggest a good wireless keyboard and mouse under 1.5k ...My assembler Friend is out of town for this week... As per his suggestions, I have gone through youtube videos for assembling CPU components... Doesn't look difficult... Can you guys suggest some best practice to follow... some checklist for installation ...


Thanks for your support...


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 7, 2012)

Get the basic logitech wireless set. It costed me some 1300 1 yrs back and works good.


----------



## Rahul003 (May 7, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Get the basic logitech wireless set. It costed me some 1300 1 yrs back and works good.



Thanks for input  .. please provide model no. for logitech wireless set... howz Flipkart.com: Microsoft Wireless Desktop 800 Wireless Keyboard: Keyboard 

Range is awesome (30 feet)... mouse has space for USB connector and on-off  
facility for power saving...

Share Ur point of view  ...


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 7, 2012)

Its fine, though mine was mk250 (not sure). But you can surely go with the above.


----------



## Rahul003 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks a ton Guys for your support ...  System is working great ...It wouldn't have been  possible  without your guidance...Pardon me guys for late replay... I was busy looking for job change and then to relocating and settling down in Mumbai ... thanks again for all your help  ...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 17, 2012)

^No issues


----------

